

Ask HN: is there any good email service hosted in europe? - deodorel

in the light of the current NSA leaks, i am thinking about changing from my current hotmail and gmail accounts ... to something else. Any ideas?
======
Ihmahr
I am (have been for two months) thinking of starting an email service that is
compatible with the current email system, but adds features.

-If server is stolen by authorities they got nothing;

-RSA/public key encryption on every email. Every user has a public key and incoming mail is encrypted on the server right away. Public key is available for every email upon request, then other party encrypts and not the server. (this is so that other providers can implement this protocol)

-Downloadable apps to prevent 'man in the middle' attacks.

-Private key is generated via a standard procedure, client side, on every login. User password (such as 'correct horse battery staple') will be the 'seed' for the procedure to generate private keys.

I need help for this project. Please respond if interested or for any
suggestions.

~~~
deodorel
Hello, I think Kim wants to do something alike, the mega email. Anyway it
might very well be a good niche market. I would be very interested if i had
the time, but you know, kids, shit, life ... :(

------
onlyup
I came on HN just now to ask the same thing. I am going to retire my Google
account. What do people use other than Gmail, Hotmail and Yahoo?

------
mk3
It's the same everywhere :) No matter the country continent etc.

